# Getting Instructor certification



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What's involved in getting instructor certification? Are there minimum compentency requirements? An entrance exam? I'm assuming it's private co's that do the training. How do you contact them? Ball-park costs? Stuff like that. This is just general curiosity -- I don't really want to teach. But I'd imagine that the instructor certification courses are a lot more practical than snowboard camps, which seem to be all about freestyle. (And I could be wrong about that too)


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I saw some CASI info on one of the other threads, and found their website. The trouble (from my POV) is that there's too much teaching-oriented stuff. I know how that sounds, but what really interests me about these courses is how they seem to be very organized in terms of what you have to learn. It looks like it would be a very concentrated, intense course, which is what I like. The lessons you get on the mountain tend to be something like 20 minutes of good info squeezed into a two-hour lesson (the exception being private lessons).


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, so I'm going at it ass-backwards. I think I'll just take a couple of private lessons each season, or whenever I start to feel stalled.


----------



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey in order to get your CASI lvl 1 you must complete both a riding and teaching test. The course is normally done over a weekend and consists of lessons on proper riding and teaching techniques. On the last day of the course you get evaluated on everything you’ve learned through a mock class test where you must teach your group using all the knowledge you have learned. It is possible to pass your riding and fail on your teaching and in this case you must go back and retake just the teaching part which can be done in a day instead of taking the full course. The course costs around 300 bucks and to be honest it helped improved my form and technique drastically. Before I took this course I had already been snowboarding for 7 years and defiantly cleaned up all aspects of my riding. You can also view all the dates the camps are held on through the CASI website and can also register there, hope i helped and i would defiantly recommend this course even if you don’t want to teach as it will take your riding to that next level.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Donutz said:


> I saw some CASI info on one of the other threads, and found their website. The trouble (from my POV) is that there's too much teaching-oriented stuff. I know how that sounds, but what really interests me about these courses is how they seem to be very organized in terms of what you have to learn. It looks like it would be a very concentrated, intense course, which is what I like. The lessons you get on the mountain tend to be something like 20 minutes of good info squeezed into a two-hour lesson (the exception being private lessons).



The CASI courses were very good, i learned a lot from them, even after riding for over ten years on my own. And compared to what they learn here in Japan, the level of instruction is much, much higher.

The teaching-oriented stuff is essential, don't knock it. You need it if you want to correctly diagnose and correct someone, and have a large number of drills to do it with (which are great, because not everyone learns the same way, and different drills help with that)

as for actual on board time, CASI teaches about a 20/80 split (20% instruction, 80% actual riding time, it may actually be higher than that)


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah with CASI you spend most of the time riding or demonstrating on the mountain. All the theory work is done at the end of the day in a classroom. You certainly can learn a lot taking instructor courses.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

as far as the AASI standard goes, getting a level one is a cake walk as long as you have done a few first timers. I personally can't see the CASI level 1 being that much different. AASI makes it less stressful because they want instructors into their organization. however the gap form your I to II is a lot larger and requires more work.


----------

